
Learn to Think in Japanese with This Curriculum - sova
https://learnjapanese.best
======
yorwba
I get that you want your project to receive more attention and paying
customers, but posting your boring marketing copy over and over again is just
going to have the opposite effect.

You had relative success with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20721736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20721736)
because the content was interesting and you weren't trying too hard to sell
your course. If you want to replicate that, produce more interesting content
and fewer ads.

~~~
sova
Thanks, that's good advice.

